# Thin metal strips for magnets



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi all,

Happy Holidays!

I'm working on a project where I need magnets hold two pieces of wood together. One piece will fit into the other via an angled dado and I want the magnets to reinforce the grip. My idea was to add some rare-earth magnets one board and a thin metal strip to the other (inside the angled dado). My question is, where can I find such strips? I'll need something that is about 1/2" wide x 20" long (and as thin as possible. Any thoughts?

Also, how would you adhere the metal to the wood? Any type of glue that works well for this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mozart (Dec 4, 2011)

Try McMaster-Carr for your steel strip.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Metal banding used on shipping crates and pallets is about 1/2" wide. You should be able to find some in a warehouse type area. Gorilla glue will stick metal to wood but is kinda messy.


----------



## Cedar fly (Feb 14, 2011)

^ I agree. Banding material should work fine. As for connecting them I suggest some sort of adhesive spray. Not sure what they make now but I have an old can that works good for stuff like that. Just be sure to follow applying directions or it will not bond properly.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a lumber yard*

most lumber comes banded to the pallets. They usually discard the bands and you can get them for free.  bill


----------

